# Filter Pouch



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,

First of all, deep apologies if this is in the wrong section.

Recently I've witnessed a few of my smaller fish actually swimming in to the filter (not even that part that sucks in the water!). A few fish have also died from swimming in to the filter.

I only have a small aquarium (48L) but I recently had a "fish disaster", with only two fish of the larger fish surviving.

Everything's now sorted, but before I add more fish, I want to create a pouch type thing to go over the whole filter.

I was thinking of purchasing this:
FILTER FINE MESH FABRIC NET MATERIAL WATER NYLON STRAIN on eBay (end time 29-Apr-11 22:00:19 BST)

And using a needle and thread, making it into a pouch to fit over the whole filter with a drawstring at the top so i can give it a wash if it's needed.

I was just wondering if this would work? Is that mesh ideal to go in the water?

I've seen some people doing some crafty things with sponges, but there's so many holes in my filter that it'd be so much easier just to make a pouch for it.


Thanks! 



*c/p*


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

That should work fine. Ive seen people just use nylon pantihose to cover up there filter intakes. As long as the wholes are big enough to not over heat the filter. What kinda filter is it


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

I also read about that, but it just seems a bit messy IMO. I'd rather just make a nice little pouch for it 

Have you got any idea if the holes in that certain mesh are big enough? I've got absolutely no idea on that subject

As for the filter, it came free with the tank, I believe it's a Interpet PF2 Internal Filter
Interpet PF2 Internal Filter at UKPetSupplies.com

Just from the picture on the link, you can see how many holes and things there are in the filter, i woke up one morning with several dead Neon Tetra's heads sticking out of the filter. :-(

Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would just get an Aqua Clear 10 or 20 sponge, cut a hole in it just smaller than the diameter of the intake and go from there.


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

James0816 said:


> I would just get an Aqua Clear 10 or 20 sponge, cut a hole in it just smaller than the diameter of the intake and go from there.


I'd literally have to cover the whole thing though, they were even getting in to places such as the power control slider. That's why i wanted to make a pouch for it

Have you got any idea if that mesh would be ideal?

Thanks


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

After reading that its kina iffy. Cause it might build up on the outside. And when u turn the filter off it may drop alot of the stuff back in the tank. But at the same time it will be a good place for extra bacteria growth


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you can block the entire opening off with some foam block cut to fit. the mesh stuff is OK but gets clogged fast and is quite the pain to get clean again.

Ive done this a few times with aquaclears, had some danios who thought they were trouts.


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, what if I found something with wider gaps?

If people use tights/pantihose, the gaps in them aren't too big either.

@WhiteGloveAquatics - There's so many holes/gaps in the filter though, the fish are getting in any tiny gap physically possible. It's not just the intake/outake part


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

What type of filter are you using?


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

James0816 said:


> What type of filter are you using?


I mentioned it above - Interpet PF2 Internal Filter at UKPetSupplies.com



----
What do you guys think about if i used something like this instead:
8" x 6" Fish Net Pond/Aquarium 2ft Ali Handle Fine Mesh on eBay (end time 15-Apr-11 17:28:00 BST)

If i cut the mesh off that and made a pouch out of one of those? The gaps on them must be bigger, yet small enough to keep the fish out


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Id get a different filter then,mate. If its gonna be that much hassle it might be easier to get one that doesnt have all the openings.


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Id get a different filter then,mate. If its gonna be that much hassle it might be easier to get one that doesnt have all the openings.


In all fairness, i was looking for a cheaper option, but it looks like I might need too.

I wonder what would happen if i bought the original mesh I posted, but picked out some of the threads, so it was only just thin enough to keep the fish out?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Jonbon said:


> I mentioned it above - Interpet PF2 Internal Filter at UKPetSupplies.com


My apologies. I completely missed that. The sponges are not an option for you then.

I'd agree with WhiteGlove on possibly a new filter in that case. Otherwise, you're definately looking at wrapping the entire thing in some sort of nylon and just wouldn't be very asthetically pleasing.

Sry


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

You could buy a mesh back from a LFS and use that to cover the holes at bottom but at the same time leaving enough space for flow.



> smaller fish actually swimming in to the filter (not even that part that sucks in the water!).


If you mean the part where the water flows out then put tis part slightly above the water this will create a ripple on the water surface and help with getting Oxygen in the tank.

Another thing you could do is not to buy any fish small enough to fit in it.


----------



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

verdifer said:


> You could buy a mesh back from a LFS and use that to cover the holes at bottom but at the same time leaving enough space for flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I think I'm just going to look at slightly larger fish, considering the Neon Tetras were tiny.

Thanks for your help everyone!

I also have one more question (sorry for going off-topic, but if anyone could reply, that'd be great!)

Would I be able to put a pair of Indian Gourami in a tank with a Red Tail Black Shark?

It says "It is quite timid so don’t house with aggressive tankmates." However for the shark it says "Best kept in a boisterois community tank with barbs etc as it may chase smaller peaceful species. If you do add this to a peaceful community aquarium then add it last as it will be less likely to be a problem." Although the shark is classed as passive.


That's my last question
Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ummm 
what kinda fish are they ?? 110 GPH is a pretty powerful flow but yea fish are dumb lol  

ok i see the filter is completely submersible, but it takes water from below and spits it out from the above nozzle. try positioning the above nozzle above the water level, little splash but fish wont go there atleast to the surface. 

and however dumb the fish are, they wont swim into the sucking section so no need to worry about it. 

see if you can position your outlet above water level and if it works your problem is solved.


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

Id have to agree with WhiteGlove as well, but Verdifer makes a good point when better explained. I think that he meens to create more of a waterfall effect with your filter, how far above the water level is the spout of your filter? maybe lower your water level slightly if you cannot raise your filter higher, but from the placement of the suction cups in the picture it looks like its meant to be placed as high in the tank as possible. As for the filtration holes being to large and sucking in your fish, since your going for a cheap fix get a plastic or mesh strip and some sort of plastic holders, super glue the holders onto your filter allow it to dry and wash it, slip in the mesh and try it out. hope something in all these peoples replies helps you.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm wondering what about this filter is attracting the fish, why they're being attracted so strongly that they're wedging themselves into the crevices the way you describe, and it makes me wonder if something wrong in this filter is causing some kind of magnetic field or some kind of weird suction. I would replace the whole filter rather than trying to sew a filter bag. If that is an impossibility, I'd go with a nylon knee high or nylon hose and just cover the entire filter with stretchy nylon knotted at the top and bottom over the cord and everything, that should keep the fish out, and the nylon would be easy to rinse out when you clean the filter. Good luck!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the tank 48 ltrs? That tank is to small for a red tail shark. If you want smaller fish I would just switch it out with a sponge filter. Some places also carry guards that can be put around a filter that the fish can't get to it. I used to have a couple that are made out of plastic. You might be able to fashion one out yourself with some plastic mesh.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. That's a big, strong filter for 48 liters, 12 us gallons? You may have to turn it down to keep from having a whirlpool going on in there. Some fish love current, some not so much, Angels and Discus come to mind and really small fish will be overwhelmed by it.

I most always buy twice the size recommended just to have some extra but my goodness. That filter is rated for tanks up to 90 gallons. Now I love my Cascade 1000 so far. Chemistry is perfect, water is crystal clear and current is adjustable. I do run it wide open for my 60g tall.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

first the flow will be to much for your tank step down to a 20g or 30g filter, your are putting stress on your fish.


----------

